# found a dead cat :( :( what to do?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

on the way back today and out the corner of my eye i see a flash of white/ginger, the partner turned around and i quickly had alook, she was laying down slighty near a bush but many people would/could see her, she was dead and had blood coming out of her mouth   100% must have been hit by a car.

Im really upset, I know it isnt my cat but I was so choked, that was someones baby  I checked for a collar and to make sure that she was 100% passed and she was, no collar, I dont know what to do, someone may be searching for her or really worried, I dont live near there so dont know where she lives or has come from far etc?

Do I call the rspca? The partner said what can they do now? I dont know really 

I havent let my moggy boy outside since, his very good, but it really hit home that this DOES happen 

rip little baby girl x


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh the poor thing...

I wonder if she's chipped? Could you ring the RSPCA and let them know - they might send someone over to her and she could be scanned for a chip. Iimagine they'd also take her to a local vet until she was "claimed"

It must have been awful to see.... RIP little girl xxx


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I would say your local council will come and remove her and take her for destruction. Often though any animal shelters in the area often know the number of which council department deals with this. 

if you were up to it yourself (not suggesting you should mind you -- it's not for everyone) well vets generally can give you a proper bag to scoop her into and they store them in a freezer and they are picked up every so often for destruction. 

And yes, seeing it.... does make it hit home  

all the best xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor paws  & you. 

Does your local paper cover that area? if so you could put an ad in the found section, they dont usually charge, not sure how you would word it though  or contact the vets round & about.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Tje said:


> I would say your local council will come and remove her and take her for destruction. Often though any animal shelters in the area often know the number of which council department deals with this.
> 
> if you were up to it yourself (not suggesting you should mind you -- it's not for everyone) well vets generally can give you a proper bag to scoop her into and they store them in a freezer and they are picked up every so often for destruction.
> 
> ...


With Tje on this one. Sorry you had to see that though TB


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

is anyone else almost sick of reading about missing or dead cats? its so upsetting yet so common. why do we let our pets roam freely when perhaps 75 percent of cats have zero road sense. it miffs me completely, yet owners still let it happen and are suprised when they lose the pet they love. would we let our children roam the streets alone? im all for promoting indoor kept cats or contained gardens. it should be the norm as far as im concerned. 

sad news for this one... 
...can we maybe save the next?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks everyone, the partner was getting worried as i was in worried/panic mode just kept saying 'please have a collar' I know i dont like them but i put myself in the owners shoes, id want to know.

She wasnt there the day before yesterday so its very recent, ill call the council on monday, have to see if she is still there fisrt incase her family has found her. 

whoever just drove off just needs a punch in the face  

thanks for the advice guys, if she is being looked for you cant miss her really, im guessing that they might even see her before anything happens  

also on the motorway was a hell of alot of dead foxes to? also a badger, never seen so many


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Poor paws  & you.
> 
> Does your local paper cover that area? if so you could put an ad in the found section, they dont usually charge, not sure how you would word it though  or contact the vets round & about.


thing is i wouldnt know what to even say? 'i see a dead cat near xx' and then her description?? actually ill buy the paper on tuesday and check the section, I have a feeling that they will see her if they are out looking, you cant really miss her where she was laying poor poor baby


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> whoever just drove off just needs a punch in the face


don't think that way TB because maybe the person who hit her didn't even know they'd hit a cat. Sometimes a hit cat will bolt, only to crawl off to the side of a road and die later. And of course in some situations stopping to see what you've hit can be a risk laden situation too.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tje said:


> don't think that way TB because maybe the person who hit her didn't even know they'd hit a cat. Sometimes a hit cat will bolt, only to crawl off to the side of a road and die later. And of course in some situations stopping to see what you've hit can be a risk laden situation too.


I know, I know, myabe they stopped and put her there i dont know BUT that stretch of road is well known for 'boy racers' as its a very long straight stretch.

just feel upset


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

No wonder you're upset TB 
Poor little cat  I hope her owners find out what happened to her.
((())) hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> No wonder you're upset TB
> Poor little cat  I hope her owners find out what happened to her.
> ((())) hope you're feeling better soon


thanks, more upset for her family really, i actually have never see a dead cat on the side of the road before, esp in my area, quite a close nite (new builds estate) that bit of the road is the only bit you can really get speed on, just brought it home that that could be my baby.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor poor cat, lets hope the owners find the cat soon, good on you for trying to do what you can though.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

TB i totally understand what you mean about the poor cat being 'someone's baby'. Heartbreaking!!

Must have been painful for you to see.

Rest in peace little one x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

How awful. I'd check if the cat was micro-chipped and, if not, bury her somewhere nice. I know it might not be the 'correct' way forward but the idea of the council collecting him/her for 'destruction' is, IMO, worse. Sorry you had to go through this TB xx


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Were there any houses at all nearby? could you maybe go back tomorrow and knock a few doors,also could you bury the cat? i know when my daughters cat went missing all she wanted to know was what happened to him, also that if he had been hit by a car he wasnt left on the side of the road for maybe the foxs to take away.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm afraid i'm a scooper, can't leave anything just incase it's chipped and the owner is worrying. I once saw a dead bassett by the side of the A1 so I had to come off, turn round and go back for it....But I do know not many people can do that, I've seen it all now so have a very strong stomach.

The council won't check for a chip, but they will dispose of the body when they come round if the owner hasn't found it by then. 

Poor kitty  I've just my heart broken this week looking after a poor kitty who had a fractured pelvis after being hit by a car, it was repaired but he suffered complications, and after intensively nursing him for a week I found out he died this morning So much pain and heartache and it could have been prevented


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe she could be scanned for a chip, I am so sorry


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Doolally: you've had a tough week. So sorry kid x


----------



## lucyloves (Sep 26, 2009)

this happened to me last weekend, it was laying by the side of the road, and a few people had already walked past it. i phoned the rspca who said if it's definately dead (she told me to poke it to see if it was stiff!) they cant come out and i had to phone the cleansing department to get them to remove the cat. there was no collar so i couldnt even see whose kitty it was. 
the council was closed until monday so i was debating whether to get my husband to bury it because i couldnt bear to see it laying there or wait for the council and they might scan it to find out who the owner was. 
in the end, when we back round there it had gone so hopefully the owner come and got it. poor thing. 
i went straight to sainsburys and bought tinks a little id barrel thing for her collar


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

When this happened to me I took the cat's body to my local vet to check for a chip (didn't have one). They kept the body in the freezer and I put posters out all around the area where the cat was found. I did ring the vet and nobody had come forward a week later - not sure if they every did.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

I would do as above. Having lost a cat myself even a return of a dead one is better than the worry of never knowing. Someone was kind enough to take him to the vets and put up posters and he made his way back to me. No he's resting where I always planned him to be... and I am very grateful.


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> When this happened to me I took the cat's body to my local vet to check for a chip (didn't have one). They kept the body in the freezer and I put posters out all around the area where the cat was found. I did ring the vet and nobody had come forward a week later - not sure if they every did.


i would do this 2

id be heartbroken if that was my baby i hope i dont have 2 see a dead cat on the road or nearby ever


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

update:

The lovely partner walked to the area for me and the cat is gone, wouldnt have been the council (i dont think he went at 6am today) 

Im guessing that the owners were looking and found her? she wasnt hard to miss poor baby


----------



## Expana (May 14, 2013)

I just found this thread. I'm so sorry to hear about the cat, a poor thing.. I went through a similar situation, and I support what guys suggested - contact a vet so the microchip can be checked. The only thing that not everybody will want or will be able to do that due to various reasons including emotional ones. Here you can read what emotions I went through and what questions I was asking myself when I found a cat on a road - I found a cat on the road | Australian National Cat Magazine  Ozzi Cat

Take care,
Natalie


----------

